# Expats in Saudi Arabia hit out at very increasing private school costs



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Expats in Saudi Arabia are complaining about the high costs of private school fees and a lack of government run schools which forces them to take the fee paying option.They say that the vast majority of foreign parents are either unable to find a place for their children in public schools or cannot send them [...]

Click to read the full news article: Expats in Saudi Arabia hit out at very increasing private school costs...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

